# AWESOME WEED..WEAK BUZZ?!



## datshieeet (Mar 16, 2017)

So I got myself some of this "Killer Kush". It looks amazing, but that heavy buzz you would expect with some dank looking frosty kush isn't really there. I tried it and found it very nice and mellow, but some friends said they didn't get high from it!!!

Honestly when i got this stuff, It had been freshly harvested and dried, but not cured. When my friends tried it, is the same day I had gotten it.

I let it dry properly overnight, put in jars, and have been burping the jars for the past 3 days.

It now has a much better smell (smells awesome actually). It doesn't have that fresh hay smell anymore which is great!

But I'm wondering if smoking weed that is TOO fresh, can lower the potency of the actual cannabis?

Does curing the mary-j help the potency? or is it just for taste and smell?!?!

I've attached pics so you guys can check it out!!


----------

